# Prolems with X3100 on HP 6510b

## gonzodaruler

Hi guys...

I have a huge problem with my X3100 in a HP 6510b notebook

glxinfo says direct rendering: YES and glxgears works fine.

But I'm afraid these are the only opengl applications who work.

Quake3 shows me a really really crappy screen and freezes my system and Warcraft III

crashes with the message:

```

libGL: warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

```

here are the versions of some X stuff:

libdrm: 2.3.0

xorg-x11: 7.3

mesa: 7.0.3

x11-drm:  20071019

xorg log:

```

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe4100000 - 0xe4100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4201000 - 0xe42017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4808000 - 0xe48083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4804000 - 0xe4807fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe48003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4700000 - 0xe47fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4600000 - 0xe46fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000040d0 - 0x000040df (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000040c0 - 0x000040cf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000040a0 - 0x000040bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004080 - 0x0000409f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004060 - 0x0000407f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004040 - 0x0000405f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004020 - 0x0000403f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x00004007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1264128 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 5056508 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xe4600000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xd0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd0100000, handle = 0xd0100000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd1a00000, handle = 0xd1a00000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd2040000, handle = 0xd2040000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd2680000, handle = 0xd2680000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0077f000 (pgoffset 1919)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01a00000 (pgoffset 6656)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02040000 (pgoffset 8256)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x02680000 (pgoffset 9856)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00041fff: exa G965 state buffer (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00100000-0x0073ffff: front buffer (6400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x00740000-0x019fffff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01a00000-0x0203ffff: back buffer (6400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x02040000-0x0267ffff: depth buffer (6400 kB) Y tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x02680000-0x0467ffff: classic textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(WW) intel(0): Option "VBERestore" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 304 x 190

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Synaptics1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Synaptics1: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Synaptics1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Synaptics1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Synaptics1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Synaptics1: Buttons: 9

(**) Synaptics1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Synaptics1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Synaptics1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Synaptics1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   69.30  1280 1328 1360 1405  800 803 809 822 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 36096

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

(II) intel(0): fbc disabled on plane a

```

[/profile]

----------

## gonzodaruler

Ok, I've taken a picture of the quake3 spash before it crashes...

hope someone can help.

http://www.preschers.de/pic/img_3003.jpg

----------

## gonzodaruler

nobody an idea?

----------

## DtZ

Do you use gentoo amd64 or x86?

----------

## gonzodaruler

I'm using amd64

----------

## DtZ

The problem is in emul-linux-x86-xlibs package. It installs mesa 6.5.2 which has some problems with 965GM. To make it even worse there's no ~amd64 version of xlibs package that provides mesa 7 libs. You can try to compile your own 32bit version of mesa 7.0.3 and replace the one provided by the xlibs. It'll fix your problem, but it's an ugly hack. 

If you want to experiment a little there's a patch on bugzilla that enables multilib support in mesa ebuild. In this case everytime you emerge mesa, both 32 and 64 bit version of the libs will be installed. It's much better solution IMHO.

----------

## gonzodaruler

THANK YOU!!!!

now 3D works, but very slow (about 100fps in quake3 at 640x480)

and I'm getting a

```

Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager. Falling back to classic

```

when i do glxinfo.

Is this right?

----------

## DtZ

On my 965GM I have only tried openarena and nwn. I don't remember exact fps count in OA, but at 1280x800 it's playable (No noticeable slowdowns). NWN works, but has some glitches and compared to windows version performance is poor. 

As for TTM stuff, you can simply ignore it. Intel folks decided to write their own buffer manager called GEM. From what i know TTM is no longer supported by xf86-video-intel.

----------

